# When to extricate vs. When to wait



## PENNEMT (Oct 18, 2015)

I am currently preparing for my NREMT...I am having a little trouble deciding whether an EMT should extricate or wait for a MCI car collision. For example, if there are two burning cars with 6 people total inside, what should be done first? Should I assure that my scene is safe and wait it out? Should I start extricating? I could see this being a scenario-dependent case, but I am afraid that the test may be ambiguous.

Thanks.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 18, 2015)

We don't answer homework questions.


----------



## PENNEMT (Oct 18, 2015)

Are you saying that because you think I'm posting a question from homework, or because the question is trivial? Because I already completed my course two months ago and am preparing to take the NREMT...

I'm currently reviewing my notes, and I just remembered my instructor not being quite as clear about the distinction for this scenario. The "official" test answer during our class was that EMTs should begin extrication using urgent move; when the students argued that a burning car isn't a safe scene, he said it could go either ways.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Oct 18, 2015)

Yet you joined today and listed yourself as a student.

And your instructor is right. Real world would dictate that it could go either way. For testing purposes, the urgent extrication method is usually thrown into a vehicle fire scenario.


----------



## PENNEMT (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks to the powers of google search during my NREMT review, I just found this forum. I completed my course on August and am currently signed up to take the test in two weeks.

Okay, that makes sense. I just wasn't sure as some vehicle fires seemed to be too dangerous for scene safety while others were fine; for ex., my text says that most engine fires under a closed hood is perfectly fine while fires for vehicles that contain hazmat are obviously no-no. I suppose my main question was where to draw that line when trying to determine safety: fire in the body of the vehicle, fire with open hood, etc.


----------



## Tigger (Oct 18, 2015)

teedubbyaw said:


> Yet you joined today and listed yourself as a student.
> 
> And your instructor is right. Real world would dictate that it could go either way. For testing purposes, the urgent extrication method is usually thrown into a vehicle fire scenario.


Someone that is not certified is going to have to list themselves as a student. No need to jump on new members, that goes for everyone.

Have a problem? Click the report button and the CLs will deal with it. Not the membership.


----------



## cannonball88 (Oct 23, 2015)

In response to your question:

Textbook Answer - Unless you're wearing turnout gear and acting as a firefighter medic combination, wait for additional resources as it's an unsafe scene.

Real world answer - Assess the scene, call for help, and do what you can in the meantime. In my world, that would mean getting patients out and doing triage.


----------



## CALEMT (Oct 23, 2015)

Textbook would be to wait until fire arrives. Its not your job to be in a IDLH (Immediate Danger to Life or Health) environment. 

Real world  would be what cannonball said. Do a scene size up and do what you can in the mean time.


----------

